# Real Men Love Bunnies!



## AngelnSnuffy

:biggrin2:


----------



## Raspberry82

Ooohh!! I love these threads!!! One of these days (as soon as my camera arrives) I'm going to snaps some secret super stealth pics of my honey snuggling with Maxie-poo in his arms. The cutest thing EVER.  He'll never admit it anyone but me- but he absolutely adores the little guy.


----------



## Raspberry82

I completely forgot I had these! I adore these photos!

My bf fell asleep on the couch snuggled up with the bun we were going to adopt but ended up not being able to keep her ( I still miss her sometimes, was the sweetest girl). In the 2nd one she decided to sit on him for half an hour while he was snoring away.. was the funniest thing, I was trying so hard to not laugh and wake him up! And she was trying to figure out what the heck was making all that snoring noise. Lol. She just _adored _him. :biggrin2:














Oh, Mommy! The snore monster is gunna geet me!


----------



## mouse_chalk

WOOHOO! Thanks Crystal for starting this thread for me! I thought since the recent thread in the main forum, it's time we bought all those bunny-loving men out of the closet lol!  

Here's Steve getting bunny kisses from Chalk:






Bunny sniffs from Mouse when he fell asleep in the garden one time:






His cuddle with Snowy, 'telling' her why she had to go to the vets the next day:






These are from when we first got Mouse and Chalk:

'Hello!'






'She's MY bunny!' Chalk: 'Yeah, that's right, you heard him!'






Love at first cuddle:
















:biggrin2:

I have loads more, but I'll save them up for now.... I want to see everyone else's pics!! inkelepht:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's a few pictures of Chris and the babies.

Chris and Daisy Mae






Chris and Winston






Chris and Buttercup






Chris and Jackie (please excuse the mess in the bathroom)






Susan


----------



## JimD

This is one of my favorites...

....me and Benji (Big Guy) 










I've got a few of me and some of the otherbuns..... somewhere :? .


----------



## mouse_chalk

YAY! Great pics! 

Susan, I love that one of Chris and Winston- Chris looks like he's saying 'mine! Allll mine!' and Winston is saying 'erm, that's all very well, but I can't breathe' lol!

When Steve got home this evening, the bunnies were enjoying a rare moment in the garden. Of course, that didn't stop him from having his usual evening cuddle with Chalk!






'Awww, pretty Chalk'






'HEY! I never said you could eat my t-shirt!'






'Awww, you're just too cute. I can't be mad at you!'


----------



## RexyRex

My big motorcycle racing man loves bunnies too, I love how he's so good with them.

With Alaska:





With Gixxer:





With Max:


----------



## Haley

Cool thread! I think I may have one...

Max give Mike kisses:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Told you I had some, Jen!:biggrin2:






Of course, our Beloved Angel


----------



## SOOOSKA

Boy these pictures are great. And everyone has such *"HANDSOME"* partners.

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Haley wrote: *


> Cool thread! I think I may have one...
> 
> Max give Mike kisses:


Awwwww! That is sooo cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Haley Mike looks like an actor on General Hospital, he plays Nicolaus Cassadine:biggrin2:.

Susan


----------



## Evey




----------



## Jenk

Jim, I _love_ this photo! Benji was eitherhugging you back or wasmelting into your shoulder (giving himself over to the hugging process). Too dang adorable!

*JimD wrote: *


> This is one of my favorites...me and Benji


----------



## Jenk

*RexyRex wrote: *


> My big motorcycle racing man loves bunnies too, I love how he's so good with them.


_OMG_, RexyRex. Those photos are fantastic! They speak volumes about your "big motorcycle racing" man's feelings for soft-and-cuddly bunnies. And, clearly, your bunnies are trusting of--if not totally enamored with--him. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex

Thanks Jenk! You pegged it right, the bunnies are enamored with him. They love to play chase with him, especially Gixxer. He'll run like mad all over the living room, thumping and binkying like crazy then he'll stop long enough so Chris can get close to him then THUMP he's off again. 

I think that you can tell a person's character by how they treat animals so yup, he's a keeper!


----------



## JimD

Here's one of me and Brindle, takenon the same day as the one with Benji....notice the same towel.
It must have been nail clipping day.

Me and Brindle (Brinz or Baby-gurl)....


----------



## JimD

This one is from a couple of years ago...

Me and S'more (momma-lady)....


----------



## SOOOSKA

JimD you are very handsome now that I see all of your face.

Susan


----------



## JimD

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> JimD you are very handsome now that I see all of your face.
> 
> Susan



Thank you. :blushan:

I'd be homely without the bunnies, though..


----------



## JimD

*
This has got to be one of the cutest pics I've ever seen !!
*


*RexyRex wrote: *


> My big motorcycle racing man loves bunnies too, I love how he's so good with them.
> 
> 
> 
> With Max:


----------



## Jenk

*JimD wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> JimD you are very handsome now that I see all of your face.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. :blushan:
> 
> I'd be homely without the bunnies, though..
Click to expand...

I think that a bunny improves _any_ photo op. :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Thanks Jenk! You pegged it right, the bunnies are enamored with him. They love to play chase with him, especially Gixxer. He'll run like mad all over the living room, thumping and binkying like crazy then he'll stop long enough so Chris can get close to him then THUMP he's off again.
> 
> I think that you can tell a person's character by how they treat animals so yup, he's a keeper!


That is so cute, the idea of them chasing one another. Love it! 

I'd like to know how he got Max into that relaxed (tranced) position. Or did Max just happen to flop down and then roll into it (and essentially trance himself)? 

:biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex

There are some good looking men on this thread! Jim, I love the pics with you and your buns, you can tell that they are 100% comfortable and trust you completely. My buns NEVER look that content on nail clipping day 

Jenk- When I took that pic Max was hopping all over Chris and decided to flop on top of his belly and rolled onto his back. He was only like that for a minute then he rolled back on his side and nudged Chris for pets. Would you believe that I took that pic the _first_ night Max was home with us!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> My big motorcycle racing man loves bunnies too, I love how he's so good with them.
> 
> 
> 
> With Max:
Click to expand...

They look like they are laying there comparing bad days,lol.


----------



## BabyBailey

Aw! I thought this was so cute! my boyfriend wasn't too happy about me putting these pictures up because i caught him off guard, but i talked him into it. hehe.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Ok, well, first, he's America's Next Top Male Model!:shock:

No, I think you're vid is good. 

What a cutie bunny! Need more pics!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BabyBailey wrote:*


>


I LOVE this pic! Look at the big bunny feetsies! :inlove:

Crystal, more pics you say? Ok, I'll have to go into my reserves lol......


----------



## mouse_chalk

Kisses for Steve...






I don't know why but Chalk just loves to lick noses. She will bite your cheek sometimes, but she will always go for the nose to kiss. Silly bunny! 

Another 'classic cuddle with Snowy' 






And a cuddle with Fluffy boy, AKA Barney!











There you go!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*BabyBailey wrote: *


>



I had to laugh cause it looks like the bunny is saying "CRAP he isnt going to throw me is he?"

LOL


----------



## Raspberry82

LOL, the little bunner does look like he's saying that!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Here is what i see when i looked at the pic, hope you dont mind me modifing it,lol


----------



## Becca

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Here is what i see when i looked at the pic, hope you dont mind me modifing it,lol



:laugh:

LOL - I took some pics of my dad with fluffball earlier muahahaha - i will put them on here soon xxx


----------



## BabyBailey

hahahahahahaha. Thats so funny! I love it!


----------



## Striker

Well im proad to say im a dude that loves his bunny. Well ot more or less my rabbit is really cool. He attacks my cats. Might i add one of my cats would try to kill wild rabbits. You mess with me and my bunny will kick you butt.


----------



## Becca

Well here they are LOL


----------



## Jenk

It cracks me up that he looks stern/serious, yet there's clearly a soft bunny being petted on his lap. It's like a contrast in terms. Love it! 

:biggrin2:

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Well here they are LOL


----------



## Raspberry82

Haha, yeah I was just thinking the same thing! This cute little fuzzball in his lap and he looks so serious :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

And thats theman that says he hates thin gs with fur 

Yh right!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Jen, tell Steve he's absolutely adorable with the buns! Do the buns love him more than you? I have that problem, Snuff loves Rob, not me so much, hee. Silly bunners.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Jen, tell Steve he's absolutely adorable with the buns! Do the buns love him more than you? I have that problem, Snuff loves Rob, not me so much, hee. Silly bunners.


Lol, thanks! I will tell him that! I think they love us both equally- Steve is the one that feeds them so they love him for that, but I am the one who puts them out in the garden for playtime- Steve's often working when I do that, and I sit in the pen and play with them lol...

Chalk will hop up onto the sofa and kiss both of us though lol! Bless her!


----------



## Illusion

Luca giving daddy love


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

:inlove: I love this thread!


----------



## Illusion

It is a very cute thread.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I love it too! I've run out of my stash though unfortunately, so I'll have to get some more...

Meantime I can just look at all the other cute pics! 

opcorn2


----------



## Illusion

Connor cuddling Bugz, hope yall don't mind but I thought this was a cute pic.


----------



## JimD

This pic just stole the entire thread!!

It's cute to see the guys and their bunnies....

....but a cute kid and his bunny?!?! The epitome of cuteness!!!



It needs a caption like ..."It's the simple things in life."





*Bugz, hope yall don't mind but I thought this was a cute pic.





[/quote]
*


----------



## Illusion

Thanks Jim, your right that would be a great caption. Connor isn't technically a Man, but well on his way, and already wrapped around a couple of paws.


----------



## Jenk

That's a cute photo of a (young) man and his bunny. 

When my hubby saw the photo of Connor and Bugz, he said, "That's some rabbit." Then we started guessing at Bugz's weight. Our final guess was a range of 12-15 lbs. Are we even _close_to being right?


----------



## Illusion

He was around 13 I believe. A big huge baby.


----------



## bunnycute

This is a pic I posted awhile back. The bunny's name is Butters which somehow just made it cuter lol:








Cute thread by the way


----------



## mouse_chalk

Bunnycute, I saw that picture of Butters! SUCH a cute bun and an even cuter name!! 

I have some more pictures, of Steve with Chalk. He loves to play a game with her where he picks her up and holds a willow toy for her to chew. She literally destroyed a willow ring in minutes!! :shock:







I have more pictures of this but my uploaded doesn't seem to be working properly right now... Will get the man to fix ASAP! :X


----------



## Rusty

"You can do it. Show us your trick. Come on you can jump through this hoop. Come on."


----------



## mouse_chalk

Well, she did try!!











No man in this, but it's too cute not to post!






'I can fit through it dad!!'
















And this is the last one, but for some reason, when I upload it, it gets rotated..... :grumpy:






:biggrin2:


----------



## andrea2712

I don't have any picture to add, but I just noticed that Bunspace.com has "bunny-whipped men" as their current photo contest theme. Just thought I would let you know...


----------



## Becca

Here is my grampy and dippy


----------



## kherrmann3

Oh, man. Will is going to KILL me 'cause I posted these! lol He complains about the rabbits (ex... Will walks into room, sees poo on floor and mutters "dam rabbits!"). He seems to be taking a shine to Berry-Boo, though. Luckily, she's taking the shine right back! 

First night home...




Berry-Boo loves to snuggle up in a towel on Will's lap. Will's always radiating heat, so that might be part of it


----------



## swanlake

herer is my dad with his baby boy, echo.





my dad pretends he doesn't like the buns, but secretly he does! he will get on the floor and rub echos head with his nose!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

A couple of pictures of Chris & Buttercup.











Enjoy

Susan


----------



## mouse_chalk

OMG Susan!!! :shock::shock::shock:

That first picture of Chris and Buttercup is soooooo cute! You can see his tongue!!! :inlove:


----------



## Jenk

_OMG_...That photo is _beyond_ cute!!! :inlove:

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> A couple of pictures of Chris & Buttercup.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

There are so many adorable pictures here! The photos of Bugz and Connor, Buttercup kissing her dad and Steve and Chalk with the hoop caption are my favorites :biggrin2:

Phoebe Mae is becoming a daddy's girl I think! Here are a few of her with my boyfriend, Paul, tonight:
















"Can I have a piggy back ride, pleeeeease?"


----------



## tinymonster

A big guy and a tiny bunny!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*tinymonster wrote: *


> A big guy and a tiny bunny!




I love it i see this big tough looking guy, long hair, holdting this wee lil cute bunny looking like he is petting him ever so gently,lol. love it


----------



## kherrmann3

OMG, tinymonster! Your Muffin looks like my Toby did when he was a wee one!  Toby just doesn't have the light belly! CUTE! =^_^=


----------



## Elf Mommy

*tinymonster wrote: *


> A big guy and a tiny bunny!


THIS....is _*too*_ sweet! (don't tell him I said so)


----------



## tinymonster

Hee hee, he is one of the sweetest, gentlest men I have ever met, especially with children and animals! But we never get hassled on the train late at night, especially if he's wearing a black t-shirt... he just looks fierce!


----------



## kherrmann3

*tinymonster wrote: *


> Hee hee, he is one of the sweetest, gentlest men I have ever met, especially with children and animals! But we never get hassled on the train late at night, especially if he's wearing a black t-shirt... he just looks fierce!


Haha! The best of both worlds! :biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex

:shock:Love your pic Tinymonster!!! Mybf is big and intimidating too, I LOVE that! You'd never know how much of a softie he really is.


----------



## kherrmann3

I got more of Will and Berry-Boo! 

Hey, there!





Hrmph! Fine, I didn't want to pet you anyways.





OK, fine. I did want to pet you!





Close up snuggle


----------



## RexyRex

This is one of my all time favorite threads :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*I can see it with the way he's just so gently holding that baby! What a guy!*

*tinymonster wrote: *


> Hee hee, he is one of the sweetest, gentlest men I have ever met, especially with children and animals! But we never get hassled on the train late at night, especially if he's wearing a black t-shirt... he just looks fierce!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*RexyRex wrote: *


> This is one of my all time favorite threads :inlove:


:woohoo


----------



## SOOOSKA

Chris and Daisy Mae.






Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Is that a straight jacket or a dress he's got on Daisy Mae? 



How cute is a guy with a dressed up bunny???


----------



## SOOOSKA

A dress.lol






Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

Eee! I love the little bow on Daisy Mae! Too cute! :rofl:


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Some pictures of my husband with Hazel and White Chocolate


----------



## Hazel-Mom

And my son, another bunny loving young man































There aren't as many of him with White Chocolate, she was more a "mommy's bun", and truth be told, that little bunzilla had my son rather afraid of her sharp teeth, LOL.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *






That picture is too cute! He's being all nice and such, and Hazel has this look like "help!" :laugh: TOO CUTE!


----------



## kherrmann3

Berry-Boo trying to interrupt Will's video-games. If I were to do that, I'd be shot.

Berry-Boo the "Backseat Video-Gamer Bun"
"Lookout! Over on the left! He's on the left! Look to the left!"




I'm a neck warmer!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Here is my nephew, Jackson,with Willow: 






^^He loves to show off his rabbit handling skills. lol. Here he has Willow in the transporting position from cage to show table. Not even my niece (who's older than him) or my two older nephews can carry any of my rabbits that way. lol. Jack is truly unique. 

Here is my other nephew, Jacob: 











He likes all the rabbits, lol. But I think he has a softer spot for Willow and Lily. They are his girls. Got to love Willow's dissaproving face in that picture! lol. 

Here is Jacob again, helping Ray & Magic (not in the pen at the same time) dig a hole! That's truly some bunny love! Lol











And of course, getting a kiss from Minnie (still Jacob): 






Emily


----------



## MousQwene

Aww, these are all so cute! 

Penny with Daddy (I swear Daddy is there, but he was the one taking the picture)





Benvolio and Daddy


----------



## kherrmann3

This thread just has too much cuteness! I can't take it! My favorites are still Hazel-Mom's hubby with Hazel. It's like complete opposites - Cute & Fluffy PLUS Man-in flannel shirt (& fluffy) EQUALS Too cute!


----------



## Becca

I love this thread 

It's so funny to see really scary/big/grumpy looking men holding sweet little bunnies :shock:

Adorable!


----------



## Jenk

*Becca wrote: *


> It's so funny to see really scary/big/grumpy looking men holding sweet little bunnies :shock:
> 
> Adorable!


Yeah, the unexpected contrast is fun--and, yes, adorable!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

WOW! Helping to dig a hole! that's awesome bunner love! 

Berry Boo is precious! 

and

Minnie is adorable!

You have nephews almost as old as you are??


----------



## kherrmann3

Will said that I can't post his pictures here anymore... Pssh. What a baby :grumpy:


----------



## SOOOSKA

You tell Will that he's quite a "Handsome Devil" and that's coming from a"Old Lady" LOL

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

He says it's always the "older ladies" that say that 

He thinks he looks fat :grumpy: You should see how I look most days


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> WOW! Helping to dig a hole! that's awesome bunner love!
> 
> Berry Boo is precious!
> 
> and
> 
> Minnie is adorable!
> 
> You have nephews almost as old as you are??



Yes extreme bunny love lol. I asked him "what are you doing?" and his answer was "im diggin. they need some help" so cute lol...of course he'd probably flip if heread that haha

Thank you! Minnie is a cutie, but she is also a stinker! 


Yupp i sure do. My oldest nephew (Jacob)is 13, and I'm 16. I was an aunt at the age of three. He has another aunt who is 13, same age as him. Jacob is like the younger brother I've never had, though. lol. We get along so great....and just like brother & sister and we're pretty much inseperable. I just saw him a few weekends ago (he lives across state) and it was a total surprise! I wasn't supposedto see him until Christmas when he came to visit, but we had a three-day weekend and I was outside with my sister, youngest nephew and niece, and my sister turns around and shouts "JACOB!" I didn't believe her but there he was. I ran to him and hugged him soo tight. lol.


----------



## PepnFluff

Lol I love this thread I had a pic of my brother being swarmed by baby bunners but he saw it and deleted it:grumpy:My Daddy's never met my buns but he always asks if theyre fat enough for a stew yet:XI'm gona try get a pic of them together this christmas if I go over just for the day, this GINORMOUSLY tall, tough,hairyape/manwith a sweet wee bunny


----------



## LedaHartwood

Curtis nesting with our Mya's kits. They're about one week in this pictures. Now, they've grown and are six weeks. I think this just proves that he's the ultimate man's man..............


----------



## kherrmann3

You win! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

Hot off the press! Will and Berry-Boo photos!

"Are you my daddy?"




"Foster daddy is fun to climb!"




... and PROOF that Will doesn't hate Toby 100% 




Kisses! (Right after this picture was taken, she "slipped him the tongue" and he pulled back and was sputtering. Too bad this wasn't video!)


----------



## Sabine

David with Magic and Miracle when they were tinsy
*



*


----------



## kherrmann3

Sabine, your hubby looks shocked! Almost as if you just threw the bunnies on him! I'm just kidding! Super-cute, though!


----------



## Sabine

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Sabine, your hubby looks shocked! Almost as if you just threw the bunnies on him! I'm just kidding! Super-cute, though!


You should have seen the look when he held the new baby:nerves1(human type)


----------



## kherrmann3

*Sabine wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sabine, your hubby looks shocked! Almost as if you just threw the bunnies on him! I'm just kidding! Super-cute, though!
> 
> 
> 
> You should have seen the look when he held the new baby:nerves1(human type)
Click to expand...

Was it the "deer caught in the headlights" look? That's how I always feel when holding little babies (especially my friend's son, he was 3.75 pounds (1.7 kg)). :?


----------



## Sabine

Yes exactly that look At least our daughter was a whopping 8lb 3oz


----------



## wbeaudry4

whats up fella's. MY girl freind kelly said i should check this site out. shes the kherrmann3 girl.. im looking on here to make sure she didnt put up too many embarrasing pics of me and berry boo


----------



## kherrmann3

Like these? :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

We all love how attached you are to Berry Boo, Will. Devoted men bunny-slaves are welcome members of our community.


----------



## kherrmann3

It's funny - Berry-Boo only really likes to climb all over Will. No one else is as fun, I guess. She will hop-up onto the back of the couch (as you can see) and play with his hair. Not mine, just his  She's definitely a man's bun.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It's funny - Berry-Boo only really likes to climb all over Will. No one else is as fun, I guess. She will hop-up onto the back of the couch (as you can see) and play with his hair. Not mine, just his  She's definitely a man's bun.


Seeing WIll and Berry-Boo like that really reminds me of Steve and Chalk! He loves her soooo much... It took him months to admit it but she is his favourite, and he literally broke down when she was ill. I was so worried about him :? But he looks at her in that same loving way that Will looks at Berry-Boo!!


----------



## Raspberry82

I posted this somewhere else, but it belongs here too . 

My bf Travis and Max = best buds! Somebunny loves him a lot!


----------



## BethM

Here's Jason and his girl Tobi, presenting to each other:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think Berry-Boo has bonded with her mate!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think Berry-Boo has bonded with her mate!


She better not have! Will's mine! MINE! :grumpy: She can groom him if she likes, though


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Like these? :biggrin2:



Those photos are so cute! Lol. Berry-Boo must think Will is _her _boyfriend, lol. 

My nephew is coming over for xmas break and he'll be at my house for a long time, so I will make sure to get pics of him snuggling with the bunnies! lol.

Emily


----------



## kherrmann3

Here are some more of Berry-Boo and Will, well, Will's leg lol

We had her out for playtime and when she was done binkying her brains out, she went and flopped between Will and her mirror. Her two favorite things! lol She kept repositioning herself there. She would flop, wiggle, get up, flop again, wiggle up more. She was scooting up his leg while flopped at one point! She had her back on the mirror, and was "walking" up Will's leg while she was laying down! I didn't catch it on video, though 

Snuggled in...


----------



## Becca

Personally I think we should devote this thread to Will and Berry-Boo 

Becca


----------



## kherrmann3

I take the pictures for us, then he tells me to post them lol

I haven't seen any of Jen's Steve and the bunnies up lately  Jen, where are you!


----------



## Becca

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I take the pictures for us, then he tells me to post them lol
> 
> I haven't seen any of Jen's Steve and the bunnies up lately  Jen, where are you!



Oh LOL

And Yes Jen where are the Steve and bunnies pics?


----------



## mouse_chalk

LOL! Steve recently has taken to putting the bunnies down as I pick up the camera- he says 'you're going to put me on the internet aren't you? Chalk doesn't want to go on the internet!'

I will catch him one day... if I'm stealthy enough... h34r2


----------



## LuvaBun

Here's John snuggling with Jester. Jester loves cuddles, especilly when he is picked up, unlike most bunnies. I think it's because he has too much energy and doesn't want to stay still when being petted on the floor 





And Shadow kisses for Daddy . Really, he is actually taking a raisin from John's lips, but a man has to get kisses where he can, right? 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jan I can't see your pictures.

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Jan I can't see your pictures.



The pictures are not showing up, and I don't see John enough. 
I use this link to post my pictures.

http://tinypic.com/


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Maybe tonight I will post a Man with bunnies that you *ALL* will love. :whistling


----------



## LuvaBun

Funny, they showed for me :?

I changed the link - can you see them now?

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

yes i can see them now. What a HANDSOME Gentleman John is.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! That's too cute! Men bribing bunnies for kisses with craisins!  Adorable!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Maybe tonight I will post a Man with bunnies that you *ALL* will love. :whistling


----------



## SOOOSKA

That picture is just too darn CUTE. Boy are they lucky they got to meet Santa.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

All three look terrified! So cute, though!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> All three look terrified!


It was picture day with Santa and the proceeds going to the EdmontonHumane Society. With all the cats and dogs waiting to see Santa,the staff and Santawas surprised to see bunnies. As you can see he has no experience with rabbits, so Pebbles was tense when she was held. Bebe couldn't care less, she was so laid back, and oblivious to everything around her.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That picture of Santa with Pebbles and Bebe is so adorable! It looks like he's thinking, "what do I do with these thingies now?"


----------



## LuvaBun

I see Santa has Shadow's (and my) Christmas presents all ready 

Susan, thanks - I'll let John know you approve 

Jan


----------



## Raspberry82

Oh I love that Santa picture! It looks like pebbles is saying "MOooM, help! I'm scared of Santa!!" I'm getting flashbacks of those funny pics of kids crying while seeing Santa from a previous post.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is a rare picture of me. This isthe picture I received from the Santa sitting. It includes a 4X6 picture and frame.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! What a cute, I mean manly, picture! I just remembered that guys don't like being referred to as "cute"!  Pebbles seems a little happier with you holding her!


----------



## twYANGziie

Myself and my Angora Dwarf


----------



## CrazyMike40

Ameila and Mike ( Amelia trying to escape fromthe freak)








Remus and Mike


----------



## RexyRex

Yay! More bunny loving men!!

*It's raining men..


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Remus looks like he's giving him a hug!


----------



## kherrmann3

:bump

Here are some that I just took of Will and the bunnies (since Thursday!). 

Synchronized sleepies...





They were snuggled around his head!





You can actually see his face! Ahh!





Toby was giving daddy bunny kisses (a new thing!).



That's all, folks! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops

does he fall asleep for the bunnies on porpuse? its so cute!


----------



## kherrmann3

*irishlops wrote: *


> does he fall asleep for the bunnies on porpuse? its so cute!


Nope! He's just a napper! He was sitting in the hall and playing with them... Then he laid down, and before I knew it, he was napping! The buns seem to like him better when he's sleeping, so they tend to gather around him (he gives off a lot of heat). Last night, I was watching a movie while laying in bed and Will dozed off. Toby jumped up on the bed and was climbing all over Will! Toby never does that when Will is awake!


----------



## irishlops

awh, thATS cute!!
if my rabbits done that, well, i dont have alot time to fall asleep for them to crawl/sleep/nap/play on me! its cool and sweet,and fun!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

2 days after storm came home. Aww daddys in love and he said he would not be LOL


----------



## kherrmann3

Here are some pictures of Will and his new baby, Sammi.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

cute, both of them


----------



## MousQwene

Dan with one of our new baby buns.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

aaaaww, so sweet! :inlove:


----------



## BellTowerAngoras

Aww that is so cute


----------



## dustbunnyodoom.com

Here is a pic of the BF being used as an obstacle course by our boys.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Ooooo Mini-rex! Love them!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Kelly, I swear, you are so lucky that Will loves bunnies just like you do! Especially since he brought Sammi home by himself!  

I found this picture on the internet, but thought it was equally cute: 






I think it was taken in Germany? But it's dated in 1943 (I didn't know we had cameras back then! haha!) 

Emily


----------



## mardigraskisses

Dr. Given, my soon to be veterinarian and Lennard. 

I believe the Nashville Bunny Rescue has a calender out called "Men With Buns" but I can't remember. I can't find it on their website. :?


----------



## Hazel-Mom

I'm sorry Emily, but your picture makes me sad, rather than thinking it's cute.
It was taken during World War 2, and judging from the uniforms, the men were probably in the SS, they were definately Nazi officers.
Please look up what went on in the concentration camps in Germany during that time.
Judging from all that, I don't think the rabbits were kept as pets (they did test chemical warfare weapons on animals, as well as people).

PS. I'm not judging you for putting up the picture, I realize you may not have known. I just wanted to point out how it made me feel. Some of my own family members suffered through that war in Europe.


----------



## Saudade

Real men also pose like myspace teenagers! Though I can be excused cuz I'm 18, therefore still a teenager... and lucy is in her teenage years....


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha! I love the sunglasses!


----------



## irishlops

same!!!1
awh thats so cute!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> I'm sorry Emily, but your picture makes me sad, rather than thinking it's cute.
> It was taken during World War 2, and judging from the uniforms, the men were probably in the SS, they were definately Nazi officers.
> Please look up what went on in the concentration camps in Germany during that time.
> Judging from all that, I don't think the rabbits were kept as pets (they did test chemical warfare weapons on animals, as well as people).
> 
> PS. I'm not judging you for putting up the picture, I realize you may not have known. I just wanted to point out how it made me feel. Some of my own family members suffered through that war in Europe.




I do know what the rabbits were used for and that they were not kept as pets. Maybe you didn't realize that the men in the picture were looking at the bunnies and cuddling them? I know what happened in concentration camps...Sheesh I'll have it deleted. Also, it's *not *_my_ picture  I found it on the internet.....  
Emily


----------



## Spring

I love this thread! Nothing better than a man who loves bunnies! 

That picture with you and Lucy is beyond adorable, Dave!


----------



## Saudade

So ladies, do you like a man with muscles, yep it's all me... Okay no it's actually a rabbit on my arm but I swear it's all muscles!


----------



## WhyMista

Lol this thread is funny.

I'm a guy with bunnies and although it was originally my roommates idea to get them now I'm the one on two forums and doing tons of research etc about them.

Here is one of me with our two and the bale of hay I bought them yesterday.


----------



## Saudade

Whoah! Has anyone ever told you that you look like Will Smith?
Men with rabbits unite!

Oh and also the way you're holding them buns looks like you're about to eat them as a big fluffy bunny burger!


----------



## WhyMista

Haha no but thank you very much.

I think I'd rather have the hay than the bunnies 

I need to take some more. Those two guys are and handful. Rayu the white and brown one is like a mischevious two year old and Leto the black dwarf is like a ninja lol


----------



## LuvaBun

I love this thread - and it's great to see more men joining in the joy of being a bunny slave. You guys all rock 

Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Here is a picture of my brother and Minnie!


----------



## desibaba

*WhyMista wrote: *


> Lol this thread is funny.
> 
> I'm a guy with bunnies and although it was originally my roommates idea to get them now I'm the one on two forums and doing tons of research etc about them.
> 
> Here is one of me with our two and the bale of hay I bought them yesterday.


Arent you the guy with all the funny posts on sportbikes.net???


----------



## MikeScone

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> It was taken during World War 2, and judging from the uniforms, the men were probably in the SS, they were definately Nazi officers. ...
> Judging from all that, I don't think the rabbits were kept as pets (they did test chemical warfare weapons on animals, as well as people


I did a little research and found that picture. It appears that picture was taken in Dachau camp, so those are SS. 

It seems that the SS had a program of breeding Angoras in concentration camps to be used for fur for the Luftwaffe. There's an interesting web page about the project, and the photo album from which the photo was taken. Apparently, Himmler was in favor of treating rabbits with consideration - but not the human beings with which they shared the camps. Chilling.


----------



## LuvaBun

Thanks for finding that, Mike. Very interesting.

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40




----------



## WhyMista

*desibaba wrote: *


> *WhyMista wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this thread is funny.
> 
> I'm a guy with bunnies and although it was originally my roommates idea to get them now I'm the one on two forums and doing tons of research etc about them.
> 
> Here is one of me with our two and the bale of hay I bought them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arent you the guy with all the funny posts on sportbikes.net???
Click to expand...

Oh of course not never!

I'm not funny nor do I own wabbitz


----------



## mouse_chalk

Just following orders.... :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

That is such a cute picture!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

That picture is really cute, Jen! 

Emily


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't know how I missed this thread... I love it!!!


----------



## MikeScone

I already posted this in the yearbook thread, but I suppose it belongs here, too. 

Here's Scone MacBunny and me, a bunny and his Dad...


----------



## Pipp

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! A boy and his bunny!


----------



## Elf Mommy

My bunny...and his new boy


----------



## irishlops

*MousQwene wrote: *


> Dan with one of our new baby buns.


tahst a really cute pic! i love the wayhes looking at it, with this smile on his face


----------



## kherrmann3

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> My bunny...and his new boy


Aww, Poe is snorgling the Boy.  Cute picture, as always, Minda!


----------



## ratmom

My hubby cuddling sherman


----------



## Brandy456

*Saudade wrote: *


> So ladies, do you like a man with muscles, yep it's all me... Okay no it's actually a rabbit on my arm but I swear it's all muscles!


Aha , I found lucy ! She's adorable. Oh, and so are you and your.. 'muscles' :twitch:


----------



## harvest

I have more where these came from!


----------



## harvest




----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! You can see the bunny's little tongue! Very cute! :hearts:


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Bunny tongues are so funny! :biggrin2:

Here's my youngest showing that real men can love bunnies (I'm sure, when he grows up, he's going to have a dozen of 'em!):






And this pic is just too cute not to post: "Hey! Who you taking pictures of!"






Rue


----------



## kherrmann3

Those are so cute!


----------



## WhyMista

Whoohoo I'll be getting my new rabbit this week from a friend. One year old Jersey wooly. I'll post pics once he gets here.


----------



## yamaya17

Grandpapa with Nosey


----------



## goneforbaroque




----------



## RandomWiktor

My boyfriend (who is about 6'5") with the lil foster dude.


----------



## Pipp

Awwwww.... 

Love the big guy with the little bunny thing! :inlove:

Nice pic! Nice rabbit! Nice bf, too!


sas :biggrin2:


----------



## Pipp

WhyMista wrote:


> Whoohoo I'll be getting my new rabbit this week from a friend. One year old Jersey wooly. I'll post pics once he gets here.



Hey Mista!! We're waiting! :waiting:


sas


----------



## Violet23

Awww! Now I need to get my man to cuddle my bunny, somehow, she's not much of a cuddler usually but I'll find a way!


----------



## bearbop

Very Cute buns


----------



## slavetoabunny

Need I say more?


----------



## Elf Mommy

Gotta love Republicans with Rabbits


----------



## kirbyultra

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Need I say more?


Where are these buns who are willing to be snuggled while napping?! Mine wouldn't let me do that in a million years.


----------



## Jashaira

Well here is my man with our new jersey wooly Bella.


----------



## wordstoasong

Aww haha! This is such a great thread! Too bad I don't have my guy holding my baby boy! But I will aim to get one to post here!


----------



## funnybunnymummy

I think it's safe to say that hubby has been converted... 

Rue

Rue


----------



## Elf Mommy

AWWWWW!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> I think it's safe to say that hubby has been converted...
> 
> Rue




Soooo cute. That is a big bunny!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Hehe. I hear that a lot.He doesn't seem that big to me, though. He only weighs 71/2 lbs.


----------



## TribalJMD

New to the forums, but I embrace my guy-ness AND love my new bunny


----------



## Pipp




----------



## digitalsushi

How to get my bunny to motivate the boyfriend, who's been on the couch for the last 5 hours playing playstation...





Hey I thought you said you'd stop playing playstation and take my mumout for dinnerafter your last round of mortal komat?...






Well, you leave me with no choice now! STOP PLAYING PLAYSTATION!











Neck nibbles!!!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Hubby and foster Star:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Patti, Star is a gorgeous bunny!

I'd forgotten all about this thread. I got these 2 pictures of Steve and Dotty on my phone the other day- I love how they sort of mimick each other's facial expressions in the first one!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Great pictures Jen! I just love Dotty.


----------



## nochoramet

I'm new here! Here's a pic of my boyfriend and the baby bunny I'm about to get  Michael actually kind of looks like a creeper, but oh well. He's the one who got me started with bunnies! He had a dutch rabbit for about 7 years, and he died in January  So me and Michael have picked out two baby holland lops!


----------



## cheekynj

Gorgeous bunnies peeps!!!! :inlove: Is making me jealous. I need a bun bun too


----------



## Chansey

My boyfriend loves Balthazar! :brownbunny


----------



## TwoLittleBuns

My boyfriend and little Bun Bun.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

*nochoramet wrote: *


> I'm new here! Here's a pic of my boyfriend and the baby bunny I'm about to get  Michael actually kind of looks like a creeper, but oh well. He's the one who got me started with bunnies! He had a dutch rabbit for about 7 years, and he died in January  So me and Michael have picked out two baby holland lops!


Aaaaw, cute! Both the baby bun and the boyfriend


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Hubby getting a kiss from his girly. Yet he hate them when his friend come around. wait tell they see this hanging on the wall.


----------



## Daenerys

My boyfriend, Brandon, and Basil playing outside on a sunny day:






Tickle tickle tickle!!


----------



## TribalJMD

Sleepy bunny sleepy me lol


----------



## AquaticRex

*tinymonster wrote: *


> A big guy and a tiny bunny!


he looks like a biker, but then you see the bun ^_^


----------



## AquaticRex

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> My bunny...and his new boy


the bun looks like my Dante lol i think i found his twin


----------



## AquaticRex

i would put a pic of my bun and my bf up, but my bun dont like my boyfriend lol


----------



## Tiger Lily

awwww i love all the pictures! so cute 

Here is one with my tough guy and Duke. Duke passed away later that day and Shaun was just devastated


----------



## AquaticRex

*Tiger Lily wrote: *


> awwww i love all the pictures! so cute
> 
> Here is one with my tough guy and Duke. Duke passed away later that day and Shaun was just devastated


aww!  any idea what happened? he's gorgeous by the way


----------



## Tiger Lily

"aww!  any idea what happened? "

We have no idea .We were playing with him then went out 20 minutes later we came back and he was gone 

"he's gorgeous by the way"

aww thanks which one? LOL


----------



## AquaticRex

lmao


----------



## bunnyranch

The Bun Cuddler (AKA Husband)


----------



## Flash Gordon

This is my man Matt with Flashie and Doodle...aint nuthin sexier then a man luvin on a bunny.


----------



## Nela

The day I saw Jeff cradle a rabbit of mine was the day I knew I loved this man 

[align=center]This is Jeff with Smores and Ashlynn (who passed away a few days later):





[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Boy their sure are alot of very Handsome Fellas with some real cute Bunnies.

Susan


----------



## luna21

my boys :biggrin:


----------



## maxysmummy

these are all of lovely boys with Buster, my bun bun who passed away at the start of the year :'(









my brother and buster 





Llewy my amazing husband being mauled by buster tee hee





llew looking dweeby 










buster and llew after a bath









a bunny and a boy eating roses! too cute


----------



## mitchell8684

jimmy and sophie!


----------



## kherrmann3

If that isn't the "perfect picture of happiness", I don't know what is.


----------



## mitchell8684

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> If that isn't the "perfect picture of happiness", I don't know what is.


lol that is adorable!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That is a riot, he looks terrified by bunny kisses! Really?!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I need to restart this one, getting too big.
Warning coming soon.


----------



## Cheyanne123




----------



## JasperBunny

Real men also love...................

RATS!!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:






Sorry I couldn't resist. Squeak is such a cutie!


Okay, okay, I'll keep in line with the thread LOL. Here he is with Jasper.... the very day I brought the bun home for him too, I believe....






I imagine he'll be joining the forum very soon with a million questions on training Jasper


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Now Closed, check the new thread for this topic.


----------

